# Training log - no idea why but might motivate me!



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Okay so after having a couple of weeks off training what with going away and finishing school for the hols I started back yesterday.

I got in this morning and figured that I will keep a training log on here and maybe it will help some members out but I think that if I write down exactly what I'm doing, I'm less likely to mess up in my training!

Monday;

Morning run at 7. Ran 10k 49 mins followed immediately with protein shake, cla, and creatine.

Breakfast - 3 weetabix with protein shake as milk at 9

11s' I had a tuna wrap

lunch - tuna wrap with cla and second creatine intake.

mid afternoon snack - you guessed it - tuna wrap with cla

protein shake at 4.30ish

Dinner - rice with boiled veg, chicken breast in some kind of spicy marinade.

Tabata circuit of kettlebell swings, snatches, clean, presses etc and tornado ball exercises - 18 mins.

The run felt ok but my legs were tired as yo'd expect not being out for a couple of weeks. Strange to run at that time too. Busy roads and the temp is slightly higher - I was sweating quite a bit. I usually go at 6 when I'm in work. Was very hard today not to eat some shit as that has been the routine over the last couple of weeks. Eating with the kids and watching them have ice cream after dinner was a killer! As was taking the boys to thai and plying my daughter with chocs so that she wouldn't run through the class! Writing this down has been good already as I can picture some of you reading it and thinking -'my god what a boring diet' which makes me want to think about an alternative to tuna! It is the best cheap source of protein though. I may try some bulgar wheat instead of rice too.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> Monday;
> 
> Morning run at 7. Ran 10k 49 mins followed immediately with protein shake, cla, and creatine.QUOTE]
> 
> alright mate... i just thought id let u know that if ur training for mma u dont need to do stupid long runs.... they are just gona f**k ur knees and ankles up... best thing to do is a quick full out sprint then add a 1minute hill run onto it if u can... its all about your exsplosive power when your in the the cage.... hope that helps a little bit but i would cut out them 10k runs... its 49more minutes you can do on pad work and bag work or even learning your take down deffence and that... hope this helps dude.... :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, no I need to run - it clears my head on a morning before school. Plus being a PE teacher I need to have a decent cv level that is specific to all of the activities that we do. I would also argue that you do need to be doing 3-5 mile for any mma - fighting competition (I don't compete BTW) due to the huge increase of haemoglobin levels not to mention the further recruitment of alveoli, which only really occur when the aerobic system is trained. Not great for knees though I must say!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

who ever told you that u need to run 3-5 miles for a mma compitition need to be shot in the head... if you run 3-5miles every training session before a fight your gonna f**k ur ankles and knees up which will make u weaker for a fight... just my opinion... :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

ha, Im not saying that you should be doing it before a session but all fighters worth their salt will tell you a couple of times per week they do some purely aerobic work to reap the benefits of what I mentioned in the previous post. There is no amount of hiit or resistance work that can increase haemoglobin levels, alveoli or even ventricular strenght like aerobic work, which may not be paramount in your fight, but in your recovery between sessions and immediate preparation is vital. It may not be running, some find it boring, it could be cycling, rowing, swimming I think randy couture trampolines for an hour, which would be immense!

Day 2-

Morning run 10k 48 minutes

Food/creatine intake as day 1

Vmax pump prior to training

40 minutes take downs

50 minutes rolling submission

45 minutes chest/bicep session

protein and bcaa after and inbetween respectivley.

I know that is a long session but I have three kids and they have to go to bed first! I went to costco today and had a look at alternatives to tuna and like the idea of mackrel and sardinnes so may look at that. I felt ok this morning but by mid afternoon my legs were a little jelly like but I didn't use bcaa for the tabata last night, which I wouldn't normally but after a couple of weeks off I probably needed them. Great training session though in the night as I've posted elsewhere.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/mma-strength-conditioning-forum/3620-you-need-read-if-you-still-jogging-miles-improve-your-conditioning.html

An intresting read mate.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

thats the link i was trying to find.... :good thats what i mean about the 3-5 mile run its a pile of shit.... :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

That's a good thread. I read it before and posted on there but it takes nothing away from the fact that the effects on the cardiovascular system from aerobic work are huge as I've have previously posted. If you looked at the best fighters in the world, whether they be ufc, boxers, k1, olympic wrestlers or judo players you would find that all of them do some level of aerobic work at least 3 times per week, which as I mentioned may not be running it may be something else. They do this not because it specifically conditions them for their fights but that it develops the cardiovascular system in a way that over the long term enables them to be more effective in many ways. The bennefits are too many to list. I am though in no disagreement that running for some is shit! Some fighters run and others do other things. Interseting to read that paul kelly was still out running in the states the week of his fight though. That wouldn't be the time that I would be reccomend anyone to go through cv work.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

tough day today on the eating front because we took the kids to see toy story 3, which is great but when they're eating jellies and popcorn and drinking large fanta's and 7up I found myself wanting to staple my fingers to the arm rest so as not to steal! but managed to get through it so far so good. Although I could now eat the largest domino's americana made by man inthe history of pizza!

Same diet wise as Monday Tuesday, which is good - no deviance but deffo going to try some other fish at some point. Training wise, Weds is an easy day for me as I just do my tabata routine, which I just finished.

I have to laugh at myself though as I'm looking at the belly in the mirror after just 3 days and telling myself that there has been some change and that somewhere under it there are some abs!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

:thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

day 4

woke up and couldn't be bothered to go for a run - day 4! I forced myself to go and with a mi le left of the 6 I could have done it in under 45 and then ran into the wind and did 47! Good day meal wise, didn't eat any crap and got in my usual 8 protein intakes. Went to Luta, felt ok till I started warming up and then just gassed! No idea why, perhaps it's due to first week back? maybe I need more electrolytes because I am sweating like a bar steward and only drink water, who knows? I rolled with three guys that I'm usually on a par with and got submitted at least 4 times per guy! rubbish. I made myself keep going though, which I was pleased with. I got in the car to go and do my back and tri's and wanted to go home but again forced myself to get to the gym and I did have quite a good session. I'm pleased with the fact that even though I didn't feel like doing any work today, I made myself and got through it, which is good.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

day 5

woke up this morning late, which was ok as no run today. I say late, 9 is late in our house as the kids are usually up and about! Nice to get a lie in but murder for getting in food at the right times! I found myself behind all day and then stuffing in the afternoon. Very pleased in that I actually took the kids into macdonalds and didn't get anyhthing to eat myself! Things must be going well. Food wise I've eaten the same today but had a nice steak with roasted veg for tea. Went to luta and then trained legs and shoulders, which went well.

Away now for a few days so will miss my classes and the gym but will take my trainers and do a couple of runs and maybe even take the kettlebell and work through the tabata.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

They dress up engaging. ugg Classic Tall 5815 online lavender happening this year a string of figures, the classic Bordeaux, bonus several posh and very sporadic and distinctive, decidedly recommended, not to think so, too hot, evil shape.

Related Articles:

UGG Roxy Tall 5818

UGG Liberty Tall 5509


----------

